# PA Drag Racing



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Please post any interest in your area for R/C Drag Racing.


----------



## Draco (Jun 20, 2005)

I would drag race if I could find a drag race track close enough to me. I think it would be cool, especially making my own drag car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Draco, where are you from?



Draco said:


> I would drag race if I could find a drag race track close enough to me. I think it would be cool, especially making my own drag car.


----------



## Draco (Jun 20, 2005)

im from Narvon, Pennsylvania. Its a shame I live so far away from pittsburgh or I would be at your track all of the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Cool!
I'm in FL scouting out future race sites for national events... Palm Beach Kennel Club may be a strong prospect.
Mike


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike is the drag race on for the 17th.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Heinz Field*

YES!
Racing Test N' Tune will start around 10ish... Racing at Noon... Get there at 11 at the latest to register. Heinz Field, Gate B.

We are also racing this weekend at Heinz Field. Same place... Test N' Tune at 4:00 sharp!



AStephens said:


> Mike is the drag race on for the 17th.


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Looking forward to Heinz Field, keep me posted!


----------



## Tim'sLosi (Aug 26, 2005)

*York PA*

I have a doggone dragster and no track! I can't wait to open it up in this new lot going in. I tried it out on my road and it was UNREAL. Can't believe how fast these go in a straight line.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

That is awesome! A lot of fun. You are between Pittsburgh and the guys over in NJ... 3 hours either way and you can hit up a dragstrip for R/C. Keep in mind the drag race we are having on Monday, September 5th at Heinz Field. Details are "almost" final as Heinz Field is getting back to us with particulars... We will be racing touring cars too. Stop over if you have a chance! 

You may have to pay for parking IF you do not get there early enough. There is a RIB FEST going on so you should have plenty to eat. 

Keep us posted on your drag racing adventures... maybe some of the guys from here can come over once you get set up!

Mike!



Tim'sLosi said:


> I have a doggone dragster and no track! I can't wait to open it up in this new lot going in. I tried it out on my road and it was UNREAL. Can't believe how fast these go in a straight line.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

I would love to get involved, but I dont know of one place they race...maybe Don Garletts? place in the Orlando area. I will call superior hobbies and find out.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

where do you find info out about motors, batts and gearing for drag racing?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Grand Motorsports is a great place ran by Mike Ogal. http://www.grandmotorsports.com/
Team Walbern is also a great place with great people: http://www.teamwalbern.com/album1a_002.htm
I have cars from both and have had the best luck with these. Steel City Hobbies also carries numerous product from the above and more.
Good luck and keep us posted!
Mike



Ginsu said:


> where do you find info out about motors, batts and gearing for drag racing?


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info, will do! :thumbsup:


----------

